# Laundry Fragrance



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

A few years back my roomate came home with a bottle of stuff that you add to the rinse cycle and it puts a fragrance on your clothes.  Has anyone made or tried to reverse engineer something like this?  I use plain white vinegar as a softener for my clothes.  I wonder if vinegar could be infused with EOs or what would be the medium to disperse the fragrance of the EOs onto the clothes in the rinse?


----------



## Lilahblossom (Apr 10, 2012)

I am going to make Jillee's One Good Thing fabric softener. It has vinegar and fragrance in it.


----------

